
Airbnb agrees to rat out its hosts to NYC - milkshakes
https://gizmodo.com/airbnb-agrees-to-rat-out-its-hosts-like-nyc-wants-it-to-1844017966
======
remotists
I think rat out is a strong word, being transparent with law enforcement is
more appropriate.

